# due to start ivf, looking for some advice about work!



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone

Recived my letter recently telling u's that we are top of the ivf waiting list & hopefully 1st round will start in june.  So far my work has been ok with letting me away for appointments & just now i am trying to save up some overtime so as i dont have to take all my appointments as unpaid or annual leave.  Not sure how good my work will be in the future as 3 girls are due to start mat leave in the summer.

Just wondering if anyone had any advice on how often i will have to attend the hospital, and if u's had to take the time as unpaid or annual leave?  Really contemplating going to the doctor & getting a line but i would feel really bad leaving my work in the lurch like that.  

Any advice would be much appreciated

KT


----------



## chick (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi I am in the same situation as you, due to start my very first cycle of ICSI in June and not sure what to do about work.  Iv'e been looking through the site and from what I can gather whilst the injections for dr you should be ok, stim injections can be quite uncomfortable with weight gain and bloatiness, ec is ok but you need to rest up for the et and 2ww?I think something along those lines but I'm not 100%, If you find anything else out then please pass it on. I think so far that I am going to see how I am for the injections but defo go off sick for et and 2ww, I think that you need to give this the best chance and if your'e job is stressfull then you need to take time off and why use your'e annual leave, you might need that for extended mat leave  ! Let me know how you get on, it's nice to speak to someone in the same boat as me, good luck steph


----------



## Donna79 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi there Ive just completed my first ivf cycle and whilst you are injecting you will be monitored quiet closely to see how big and quanty of your follicles as they wont want you to over stimulate. When I started my injections I visited the hosp 6 times to be scanned but you are only there an hour at the most depending on how many people are in the waiting area.I recommend you have the whole week off when you have your EC and ET as it does take it out of you a bit and you need to rest to make your chances as successful as possible. This way worked for me anyway and I got a  .
I was lucky with work as I work shifts so the app didn't interfere but I went on the sick for the week of EC and ET.
Good luck with your treatment hope it all goes well. xxx


----------



## chick (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi thanks for the advice and a BIG CONGRATS, that's fab news and it's so nice to hear that it does work so there's hope! I hope that everything goes well for you all during the pregnancy, good luck   steph.


----------

